# Catfishing help???



## jcoddy (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok since my last topic was so popular gues I should start at the front not the rear. I love catfishing. I only fish at night for them. But what is the best conditions for them? Ie ...weather, moom phase, etc....
I use chicken liver and recently tried shrimp. Well let's say shrimp didn't help at all. I like to learn some good dough ball recipes. Is there anything better out there?
Also if this helps I fish ohio river from east end east liverpool to stubenville! Thanks for the help!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have always used cut bait. Catch some bluegills or big suckers and cut them up.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

If you want a dough bait, order secret 7...best I've used


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jcoddy (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok I keep hearing about suckers. I have no clue of how to catch those. Lol iv always been a bass and trout fisherman. I was raised on it. Love to try catching those big flat heads I hear about. So the cut bait would probably be better than liver. 
Ok so the next question would be what size hook and how to hook blur gill and suckers? Thanks for all the help again

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

i agree with the blue gill and suckers. Or any live bait , shad etc... The river always seems to catch flathead on cut bait too. You catch suckers either in a cast net or with a worm on a hook. Best advice get a cast net for shad and bait fish,but not allowed to keep gamefish in it..


----------



## MrFry (Jan 29, 2008)

In reference to hook size-----> I use 10/0 circle hooks when fishing for bigger fish with bigger bait. When I fish for channel cat I use 4/0-8/0 circle hooks and cut bait. I like circle hooks alot because the fish will hook itself in most cases. You need a fast action tip for circle hooks so the pole "loads up" on the fish. 






So far my experience is live bluegill, bullhead, suckers, chubs usually catches flat heads. I use cut bait when I'm looking for channel cat. Typically shad or chubs. I agree the best way to get bait is a throw net. They are $25 or so.

Best of luck!


----------



## jcoddy (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok I tried live bait. Do you cut them at all? And how can u get the hook to stay in I was hooking them under to top fin ( don't know what it is called). I lost about 3 out of 5 during the cast ugh. Had to quit early cause I ran out of bait it stinks! Thanks for all the help guys

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MrFry (Jan 29, 2008)

If you are casting them hard I would hook it through the bottom of its mouth and have the hook point come out its nose---->between its nose holes and eyes.


----------



## jcoddy (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok should I use my typical carolina rig for live bait? I use a 2oz sliding weight with a 12in leader and 5/0 circle hook.
Also the size of the live bait by dad told me 6 to 10 in long. That seems little long but I'm still new to cats so is he wrong or am I just not sure how big their appatite can be?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

